
Only race cars should burnout - brett_shavers
https://brettshavers.com/brett-s-blog/entry/only-race-cars-should-burnout
======
stiglitz
This is a risky comment and probably too snarky. But this is a fundamental
pattern in English and I wish at least native speakers would get it right.

NOUN: burnout shutdown failover

VERB: burn out shut down fail over

Just about any verb+adverb pair follows this pattern in English.

~~~
mlevental
I don't know about the others but to burn out as the correct verb and to
burnout as the incorrect verb mean two different things. I'm pretty sure this
exactly the same phenomenon that gives us things like "to Google" where Google
is a noun.

~~~
ebg13
> _but to burn out as the correct verb and to burnout as the incorrect verb
> mean two different things_

They don't, though.

~~~
mlevental
sorry i haven't seen many race cars burn out like candles or burn out like
overworked employees. i have seen many though perform burnouts where they
_warm up_ the tires to increase how sticky they are.

~~~
ebg13
> _i haven 't seen many race cars burn out like candles_

I think you're getting confused by ommitted implied words. When a race car
burns out, it is burning out _its tires_ not itself.

